# 2010 F150 SCAB Install (Factory HU)



## colek42 (Jan 24, 2011)

I am going to make the order tomorrow.

*Sound Proc. - RF 3Sixty.2*
Since I am using the factory HU I will need some sort of signal processor. I'm a nerd and want to get the EQ and delays perfect. I found a really good deal on this too.


*Front Components - Alpine Type-X SPX-17REF*
These 6.5" components look like the best I can get for my budget. I am going to custom mount the tweeter in the "sail panel"

*Amp - Kenwood XR-5S*
I have always had good luck with Kenwood, and this seems to have some pretty good reviews as well. The form factor is perfect for my truck. Would like to go with the JL HD 900/5 but too rich for me.

*Box*
Going with a custom box made by SuperCrew Sound. I would make it myself, but it will be sooooo much easier to just have them make it. I have enough work with this install

*Subwoofer*
I don't know what to get here. I'm thinking of getting a shallow mount P3 or the *Image Dynamics* ID12D2 v.3 12 inch Subwoofer. I only have 350 watts going to the sub. Any suggestions on what would work well? Needs to be $200 or less to fit in my budget.

*Dampening*
Need to do some more research here. I am willing to spend about $150 on the materials. I would like to do my floors, back wall, and doors.

*Notes*

1) I have those crappy MOLEX connectors. I plan on going active with my components, but these MOLEX connectors are going to be a PITA. I think I can get some 14 Gauge through holes I drill through the connector. I am really not happy about this, but I also refuse to drill through the door.

2) I have some RF Coax speakers that I put in the first week I had the vehicle. I wanted to puke every time I heard the factory speakers. I'll be moving these to the rear and run them off the factory deck for fill when I have passengers back there.

3)I am also going to attempt the tuning myself. Should be fairly easy with the 3Sixy.2. I will be buying a Calibrated Behringer ECM8000 microphone from cross spectrum and getting the Mic Mate, all had for less then bringing it in and having somebody do it for me. Found this Thread Search-->how-make-your-rta-$100-dlls.html

4)I am also going to have to make some adapter plates out of MDF for my Components. As of right now I do not plan on sealing my doors. Have to do a little more research to see how involved it would be with my F150.

...I'll upgrade my membership show I can post pics of my progress here


----------



## colek42 (Jan 24, 2011)

Well it looks like I may just go with the 10" Image Dynamics. 

Looking for a BM MKIII Still....


The sound dampening is also going to blow my budget by about $100. I am going to order 80 SQF of SecondSkin Damplifier w/ shipping I am looking at about $250. But since I am about to get a new exhaust put on this truck as well I will need it.


----------



## colek42 (Jan 24, 2011)

Changed my mind again. Going with a 12" shallow mount P3 for now until I can find one of those MK IIIs or they start selling the MK IVs.

Also did a little research on that nasty MOLEX connector. I think I am just going to bypass it. Autotoys sells a door loom that looks factory. I would give the link, but alas I only have a few posts here and it will not let me yet. I am sure you can use your google-foo to find it...or send me a pm.


----------



## joh408 (Nov 3, 2010)

Man you just missed out on a mkIII. There was one for sale on car audio classifieds just this week and it sold yesterday. GL on the build tho, sometimes mk III's pop up on Stereo Integrity's facebook too


----------



## colek42 (Jan 24, 2011)

I saw it on there....my check from my last job doesn't clear until Tuesday morning and I had some real bills to pay. Thanks for the tip about the facebook page. I Think I am going to wait until I have my install almost complete to get my sub, hopefully one will pop up somewhere.


----------



## colek42 (Jan 24, 2011)

So I just made my order. I have to go out of town for a week on Monday so I will be excited to have all my new toys waiting for me when I get back!

Still haven't ordered the sub, hoping, wishing, and waiting for a SI BM-MKIII!

I figured out my sound dampening solution. I am going with high quality for super cheap.

I found some Mass Loaded Vinyl (MLV) for about $150 for 100 sq ft in Nashville, which just happens to be on my way up to Minneapolis. I will also be ordering 100 CLD tiles from SDS. I might as well order some closed cell foam as well. This will be one quiet Pickup. I am going to try and cover everything below the window line with the MLV/CCF, 25% coverage with the SDS Tiles. I am also restoring a '68 Chevelle...this will be a good test to see if I want to use this method on it as well.

I have a link for a bunch of places that stock 1/8" MLV...but I can't post it yet. Send me a PM (or have a OP give me privileges to post links and images!) I I will pass on the info. Somebody should really make a thread with all the places that stock the stuff.


----------



## colek42 (Jan 24, 2011)

Don Sambrook from Sound Deadener Showdown is amazing. I have to take a few measurements on my truck, but somebody ran into me the other day so it is in the shop getting some body work done. So it is quite hard for me to tell the man how much material I need. I am just happy that it happened before my install as my drivers side door needs to be completely replaced. They say they should be done on Thursday evening, which means I can get my exhaust, line-x bed liner, and toneau cover installed on Friday. I am also thinking of putting a leveling kit in too, but that is for another forum.


----------



## colek42 (Jan 24, 2011)

WOW! Found and awesome deal. Mass Loaded Vinyl with 1/4" Open Cell Foam for $60 per 68 sq ft. Thats less than $1 per ft^2. I am going to pick 2 rolls up directly from the manufacturer on Monday. Apparently the guy is just trying to get rid of this color that a customer ordered and backed out on.


----------



## mSaLL150 (Aug 14, 2008)

Keep an eye on the classifieds. BMs pop up at least once a week. I too have an F150, I've been through 5 different subwoofer setups. I now have 2 BMs and will not be changing again anytime soon, if ever.


----------



## colek42 (Jan 24, 2011)

What does your box look like? I still want to have some room under my back seat as I always seem to find things to put back there. I want to add a power inverter, and I have a 12V rechargeable Streamlight too. In the future I may add a second 12" if it works, but alas I have quite a bit of work ahead of me before I start thinking about that.


----------



## Lstruck (Sep 14, 2010)

Hurry up Nick! I'm craving some Mk4's like a crack addict here!!


----------



## colek42 (Jan 24, 2011)

Lstruck said:


> Hurry up Nick! I'm craving some Mk4's like a crack addict here!!


Ditto. Pretty soon I am going to go to N. Carolina and set up a tent outside his shop


----------



## TimesCaptured (Jan 6, 2011)

colek42 said:


> Well it looks like I may just go with the 10" Image Dynamics.
> 
> Looking for a BM MKIII Still....
> 
> ...


If you haven't ordered already and are interested in Stinger Roadkill pm me. i can get you a good price.


----------



## colek42 (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks, but I found some 1#MLV with 1/4" open cell foam locally and ordered tiles from SDS. Wondering if I need to treat that open cell. Thinking some sort of spray paint/primer would seal it up. Although with a 2010 really don't have a water or moisture problem.


----------



## colek42 (Jan 24, 2011)

Here is what everything in going in to.


----------



## mSaLL150 (Aug 14, 2008)

colek42 said:


> What does your box look like? I still want to have some room under my back seat as I always seem to find things to put back there. I want to add a power inverter, and I have a 12V rechargeable Streamlight too. In the future I may add a second 12" if it works, but alas I have quite a bit of work ahead of me before I start thinking about that.


You have a lot more room under the seat in your 2010 than I do in my 2004. You can easily fit a single BM in its .5 cu ft enclosure under the seat and have it take up less than half of the space under there. I've seen guys fit 2 BMs under the 60 portion of the rear seat leaving the 40 portion of the passengers side still available for storage or amps....or a third BM.


----------



## colek42 (Jan 24, 2011)

mSaLL150 said:


> You have a lot more room under the seat in your 2010 than I do in my 2004. You can easily fit a single BM in its .5 cu ft enclosure under the seat and have it take up less than half of the space under there. I've seen guys fit 2 BMs under the 60 portion of the rear seat leaving the 40 portion of the passengers side still available for storage or amps....or a third BM.


I'll be happy with one right now


----------



## colek42 (Jan 24, 2011)

Well, I started getting all of my gear today. I got some speaker wire, 4 AWG, and my 3Sixty.2 which is the only thing I purchased off of ebay. It is much smaller than I expected. I also called RF and had them check what version of firmware it has, I got lucky with a version 2! Hopefully I will not have the Bluetooth problems.

Bad news with my truck though. Aparently somebody dropped the ball on ordering the parts for my collision repair. I may not get it back until Monday.


----------



## colek42 (Jan 24, 2011)

This back seat was a PITA to remove. Ended up just using LOTS of upwards force.










Back wall factory crap removed









MLV and CLD Tiles placed on the back wall. Ford was nice enough to have plenty of dampening in areas on the floor. I left this in place and added some CLD tiles to some of the other areas









Another picture of the back wall









MLV Installed on the floor









Factory wires that I tapped into.









The door before. I did a quick install of some after market speakers a couple days after I bought the truck. The factory speakers sounded like vomit.









Cutting my baffles. I used Adobe Illustrator to do the template and used some spray adhesive. Worked very well.










I had the nasty MOLEX adapter and has to bypass it. Still looks factory and I am not worried about water with the way I did this


----------



## colek42 (Jan 24, 2011)

Got that gooy crap from SDS on the side impact bar.









Door done! CLD tiles @ 25% coverage, MLV and foam acoustic barrier.









Deans plugs for the tweeters. These things are awsome and perfect for a door tweeter install.










CLD Tiles on the plastic. This is where most of the vibrations come from.










Backside of the tweeter on the door.









My Amp Rack. RCAs are just some crappy ones I had laying around. I have some belden wire on the way with some quality interconnects


----------



## colek42 (Jan 24, 2011)

I have been busy, sorry for the lack of updates. I have had some setbacks.

1) The Alpine speakers I purchased off of Amazon were not new - they were used and blown. New ones are on the way

2) My Helix H300 blew just a couple hours after I had it hooked up. I have a RF P3 on the way until I can get my hands on a SI BM MKIV


I have the sound deadening done on all the doors except the back passenger side. That will happen tis week. I am just going to cut the tweeter off of my RF Coax speakers and use them for rear fill off the factory deck. With no tweeter it should keep the sound stage up front but also help out my mid-bass a bit.

The truck is pretty quiet now. I have a nasty dual exhaust and can barley hear it. Road noise is all but gone. This truck was pretty quiet to begin with, but now the only noise comes through the glass.


----------



## SNEAKY (Jan 19, 2011)

any updates? got a 2010 also. really interested in the tweeter mounts


----------



## Kellyo77 (Dec 5, 2009)

I'm in for updates as well. I have a set of the 17REF Alpines as well in my 06 F250 and really like them.

BTW, where in Bama are you?


----------



## colek42 (Jan 24, 2011)

Sorry about the lack of updates, nobody was following so I stopped posting. I have the install done, got it EQ'd, it sounds great. I still have some rattles in the door and center console I need to sniff out. I am also going to upgrade the sub when the SI BM-MKIV comes out.

If you have any questions just ask and I will help you out.

Oh quick tip: If you are going to add a sound barrier. The stock vapor barrier works as a perfect template. Didn't figure this out until the last door.

I'm about 30 min North of Talledega. I'm only here until this fall then I am moving again.


----------



## MTopper (Nov 4, 2009)

i guess people weren't posting because they wanted to see more photos. i'm intrigued to see the final product all buttoned up and such. love seeing full size trucks getting an audio upgrade


----------



## leepersc (Sep 23, 2009)

colek42 said:


> Deans plugs for the tweeters. These things are awsome and perfect for a door tweeter install.
> 
> 
> I love those Deans connectors! I was lucky and got 25 pair for $5.99. Love 'em.


----------



## colek42 (Jan 24, 2011)

I'll get some pics tomorrow. You really can't tell there is a system installed except for the tweeters...and those are hard to spot unless you are looking for them. It is a very "stealth" like install. I had my last system stolen from me and didn't want it to happen again.


----------



## colek42 (Jan 24, 2011)

I love those Deans connectors! I was lucky and got 25 pair for $5.99. Love 'em.[/QUOTE]

That is a steal. Where did you get them?


----------



## colek42 (Jan 24, 2011)

Question, has anyone ever sealed the doors on the new F150s. With the hook design on the door I can't think of a way that would not take hours and hours of sheet metal fab.


----------



## jab08 (Jan 14, 2010)

Nice build looks great!!


----------



## wrcrs24 (Aug 22, 2010)

Nice build so far, I have that crappy molex too on my 04. Waiting for a nice day to run some wires and drill some holes.
Where'd you pick up the rubber flex tubing for the door to protect the wire?


----------



## colek42 (Jan 24, 2011)

wrcrs24 said:


> Nice build so far, I have that crappy molex too on my 04. Waiting for a nice day to run some wires and drill some holes.
> Where'd you pick up the rubber flex tubing for the door to protect the wire?


Autotoys.com


----------



## low2001gmc (Aug 27, 2008)

nice build


----------

